# Help with Springer Fork Lock Removal/Re-installation



## 45 Otto (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm hoping one of the very knowledgeable members here can provide a little information on removing and then re-installing a lock assembly on a '95 repop springer.  I would like to remove the lock to change the color of the fork steer tube and blades and then re-install the lock.  I'm hoping that the welch plug can be removed without damaging it.  If I were painting the parts I could probably just mask the plug and lock cylinder but I intend to powder coat the parts to match an old straight bar frame rescued from a dumpster that has the stud in the steer tube for the proper lower bearing cup that I have already repaired and powder coated.  Thanks for any information that you can provide.

Rick d.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 1, 2014)

If the plug is peened in well you may have to drill a small hole in the center of it and insert a punch to flip it out.  I suppose you already know to depress the keeper on the lock cylinder to remove it.

Somewhere I have an assembly diagram for that thing.  If my memory is correct, there is a right and wrong (reverse) way to assemble.  If reversed, the bolt will not throw properly.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 1, 2014)

*Found it*


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 1, 2014)

As a minor quibble, I like to drill the hole not in the center but on the edge far from the lock. Functional replacement plugs can be found at auto parts store, freeze plugs or welsh plugs.

It's a pain to re-assemble. Take phone pics as you dis-assemble to help you re-assemble. Have a vise available (to hold the steer tube) as well as a good light.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## 45 Otto (Dec 2, 2014)

*Many Thanks*

Many thanks to Ozark Flyer and Geoff for the very helpful information.  The fork is N.O.S. '95 repop and the lock is very gummy from being stored for 19 years or so.  Removal of the lock parts for powder coating the fork will give me the opportunity to flush all of the old lubricant out of the lock parts and re-lube with something appropriate for lock cylinders.

Rick d.


----------

